# First Post and First Fatties w/ Pics



## wwright85 (Mar 14, 2011)

First of all thanks to everyone on this forum for leading me in all the right directions with my smoking and thanks to all of you I'm now hooked!

I'm using the Masterbuilt XL Propane smoker currently and looking to expand my options very soon.

So on to the fatties. with a little help from the Mrs. to do a "reversed" stuffed mushroom (medium spiced sausage, mushrooms, parmesan cheese, and onions sauted in garlic butter), a mexican fattie (chorizo, pace chunky salsa, jalapenos, and taco cheese) and a bacon cheeseburger fattie (hamburger, mushrooms, onions, and cheddar cheese). All 3 were cooked with a little hickory at 250 until the internal temp hit 170

I'd have the say the mexican was my favorite becasue of my love for all things spicy but all 3 turned out amazing and was a pretty big hit at the house.

And now for the pictures 








Left to Right is the Stuffed mushroom, the mexican in the center, and the bacon cheeseburger. 













A closeup of the stuffed mushroom slightly blurry... I might of had a few to drink by this point.


----------



## les3176 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice job!!! They look great!!


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice looking fattie's. Great job


----------



## gotarace (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to the site and nice looking fatties...once you catch fatty fever there is no cure.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Mar 14, 2011)

That's a great sounding trio of fatties, all right!   Even better that Mrs. ww is helping out, and is already getting used to the picture taking
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!  Cheers!


----------



## smokey mo (Mar 14, 2011)

the Cheeseburger fattie is something I need to try real soon.  

Those look great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2011)

Those fatties look excellent and welcome to SMF. Now you should go over to the roll call section & introduce yourself, so we all can give you a proper SMF welcome!


----------



## fife (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow the Fatties look good will have to try some of that.

Thanks for the PIX they really help get the taste buds working and make you want to feed them.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## chef willie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice job on the fatties.....the chorizo one looks delish. I also run a MF and really like it, but I have the smaller one....how's the XL working out for you??


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2011)

Good looking fatties man - congrats on a great frist fattie run


----------



## wwright85 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Nice job on the fatties.....the chorizo one looks delish. I also run a MF and really like it, but I have the smaller one....how's the XL working out for you??


The chorizo was by far my favorite, the combination of spices in the sausage and jalapenos plus the chalula I sprinkled on the inside :). The XL is great sometimes a little large for a small cook for just me the Mrs. and our 4 year old, but as you can see in my profile pic I've used almost every square inch of it at times. In that picture was 2 dishes of beans, mach n cheese and 6 racks of ribs. I'm planning a big cook here in a few months and I'm sure the size will come in handy. 

To Everyone else thanks for the commens and Al I'll be sure to drop in there and introduce myself. Thanks again


----------

